# New 5000CS TQ Owner



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

Just wanted to stop over here and say hello.
I picked up my 5000CS TQ Avant last Friday.








It no longer has those BBS wheels, the previous owner held onto them. I am running as set of A6 or S6 wheels (not sure which).
I have two issues that I'm ironing out so I can get it inspected:
- Speedometer doesn't work
- Parking break doesn't hold
I'll post up some more pictures as I make progress.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: New 5000CS TQ Owner (DurtyBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DurtyBunny* »_
I have two issues that I'm ironing out so I can get it inspected:
- Speedometer doesn't work
- Parking break doesn't hold
.

Speedometer---either the sender on the tranny is bad, or the cluster has some broken solder joints...Go here for info, it's on the 200 but the 5k is similar,,
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/...peedo


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: New 5000CS TQ Owner (nuugen)*

Thanks for the link.
I tested the sender last night, and it appears to be working. So tonight I'm pulling the dash apart to check for the weak solder joints.








I haven't found much info on adjusting the parking break, but I'm going to mess around with it and see what I can figure out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: New 5000CS TQ Owner (DurtyBunny)*

You bought that car from Mark Woodland? We bought a 5ktq sedan from him 2 years ago...
Since you're in Harrisburg you should come out to Carlisle in May. There will be a bunch of old school Audi's there for Replicar show.
Steve


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: New 5000CS TQ Owner (Steve Angry)*

Yes I did.
Sounds like a good time.


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: New 5000CS TQ Owner (DurtyBunny)*

So, I found the procedure for adjusting the parking brake... going to try that tonight.
I'm still having trouble with the cluster though. I found some writeups about the 200 cluster... when I pulled my cluster out it looked nothing like the back side of the 200 cluster.
I'm kinda at a loss for tests to perform... anybody got advice on diagnosing a busted speedo?


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: New 5000CS TQ Owner (DurtyBunny)*

ebrakes on a previous 5k of mine were a constant hassle. whether this has anything to do with it or not... old rear brake calipers can seize up when the ebrake is used. thats a pretty wagon tho. i am green.


_Modified by jetta5000 at 8:33 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: New 5000CS TQ Owner (jetta5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta5000* »_ebrakes on a previous 5k of mine were a constant hassle. whether this has anything to do with it or not... old rear brake calipers can seize up when the ebrake is used.


Yeah, that is what I am starting to think... I may have to see about getting the rebuild kit.

_Quote, originally posted by *jetta5000* »_
thats a pretty wagon tho. i am green.


Thanks, I'm so pumped that I found a an Audi wagon... these things are the pinnacle of usefulness in car form. Hopefully I'll be able to snap some pictures of my own soon (that one is from the previous owner).


----------



## 97jettatreknh (Apr 23, 2006)

I had to replace the rear calipers and 1 frozen e brake line to get mine to pass inspection here in NH. I got a decent deal on loaded calipers from force five auto and there is nothing like new brakes. 88 5000 cs avant TQ


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (97jettatreknh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jettatreknh* »_I had to replace the rear calipers and 1 frozen e brake line to get mine to pass inspection here in NH. I got a decent deal on loaded calipers from force five auto and there is nothing like new brakes. 88 5000 cs avant TQ

I'll have to look into that eventually. The actually just passed inspection today. The parking brake held well enough to pass the their tests.
Its a good thing too, I just noticed a torn CV boot on my Passat...


----------

